# need srb-118 load data



## bioman (Jul 6, 2005)

for the 7.62 by 39
its a bulk military powder i have read its a acurate arms powder but


----------



## bioman (Jul 6, 2005)

just got a e-mail back from accurate and turns out its two slow for that round just in case anyone else has this problem


----------

